# Who are top 10 Pakistani TV news anchors?



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Who are top 10 Pakistani TV news anchors?*










F


----------



## Nilgiri

No women? 
Can we do a re-do of this but only females (with pics of course)?

@Zibago @django @The Sandman @Hell hound @friendly_troll96

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Samlee

Something Is Seriously Wrong With This Survey Nusrat Javed???????? Really?????????

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Sandman

Nilgiri said:


> No women?
> Can we do a re-do of this but only females (with pics of course)?
> 
> @Zibago @django @The Sandman @Hell hound @friendly_troll96


I totally agree 


Spoiler











OT DAFUQ? Nusrat javed on top?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## karakoram

Najam sethi was a great anchor one of my favourite but after allegations from imran khan of 35 puncture he became biased and anti pti but still i like his chirya and assessment


----------



## Saif-ud-Din Qutuz

Who listens to Najam Shitty AKA Sparrow's A$$? Bloody traitor.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## django

Nilgiri said:


> No women?
> Can we do a re-do of this but only females (with pics of course)?
> 
> @Zibago @django @The Sandman @Hell hound @friendly_troll96


This beauty is enchanting, has a hint of a yankee accent.Kudos

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Jasmeen Manzoor





Amir Mateen
Occupation: Journalist
Affiliations: 92 News




Rauf Klasra
Occupation: Journalist






Nusrat Javed
Occupation: Journalist
Affiliations: Aaj Tv






Sana Mirza
Anchor






Shaukat Paracha
Anchor







Jawad Ahmed Siddiqui






Mahrukh Fahad Qureshi
Tv Anchor/Host






Saadia Afzaal
Tv Anchor/Host

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hassan Guy

Uh oh,

Incoming horny dudes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif-ud-Din Qutuz

Again, who listens to Najam Shitty? I mean, really?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Hina Ejaz
Tv Anchor/Host







Munizae Jahangir
Tv Anchor/Host







Iqrar ul Hassan
Tv Anchor/Host






Wajahat Saeed Khan
Tv Anchor/Host






Gharida Farooqi
Tv Anchor/Host






Nadia Mirza
TV Anchor






Fizza Saleem
Anchor Person






Ajmal Jami
Journalist/Anchor






Wusatullah khan
Senior Analyst

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syed1.

Thank God you didn't put Balgam Sethi in that list.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Arshad Sharif
Anchor/Analyst ARY News







Ayesha Bakhsh
Host/Anchor Person/Journalist






Muneeb Farooq
Anchor Person






Sana Bucha
Journalist/Anchor Person







Sadaf Abdul Jabbar
Anchor Person






P J Mir
Political Anchor

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HAIDER

Jugnu Sethi is good compare too ...Najam Sethi wife






Najam Sethi daughter is remarkable ..


----------



## Imad.Khan

My Top 5 TV Hosts/Analysts

1. Rauf Klasra
2. Wajahat Saeed Khan
3. Dr Shahid Masood
4. Kashif Abbasi
5. Hamid Mir

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nana41

Samlee said:


> Something Is Seriously Wrong With This Survey Nusrat Javed???????? Really?????????


This survey seems a brain teaser by ghazi52.Not credible enough for serious folks.



Saif-ud-Din Qutuz said:


> Again, who listens to Najam Shitty? I mean, really?


Some people like one man band,even if its out of tune,not me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## war&peace

Another fake survey...who the heck even watches Najam Shitty or other toons..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Imad.Khan

war&peace said:


> Another fake survey...who the heck even watches Najam Shitty or other toons..



All the baboon leagues watch him and Nusrat Javid

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## war&peace

Imad.Khan said:


> All the baboon leagues watch him and Nusrat Javid


Both are characterless and anti-Pakistan traitors..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hyde

Who listens Nusrat Javed?

I think I only like Wajahat Hussain Syed and Talat Hussain from Pakistani media these days. Asma Shiraza was great but I don't even know if she is still on TV


----------



## M.SAAD

Nilgiri said:


> No women?
> Can we do a re-do of this but only females (with pics of course)?
> 
> @Zibago @django @The Sandman @Hell hound @friendly_troll96







THIS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yaseen1

1Sami Ibrahim 
2 Arif Hameed Bhati
3 Sabir Shakir
Best program is the reporters

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pakistan First

I can tell you all on authority that this survey is a fake one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

Anchors i listen to
Moed Peerzada
Nadeem Malik
Arif Hamid Bhatti
Rauf Clasra
Wasim Badami
Jasmine Mansor


----------



## Malik Usman

That list doesn't looks true, seems like some media channel made this to promote their own anchors. A True Journalist is not who, who sit on TV and host a show full with fights of Politicians....
being a Journalist you must have depth knowledge of country's history, geographic history, politician's history and current affairs and I think Haamad Mir is best suit in all those.......there are many people who don't like him, but you can't deny about his knowledge in journalism....


----------



## Kaniska

Suprised that Moeed Pirzada is not so popular in Pakistan..I thought he is one of the very few sensible and low decibel anchor

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Taxzu

Who is Ejaz Haider? And Najam Sethi really? And nusrat Javed. Who the hell conducted this survey. When you match these so called top anchors with the rating of their channel in the time slots when their show is aired, you wont find their channel in top three spot. And yet they are popular. 
And Nusrat Javed and Najam sethi are PMLn just like PMLn spokepersons so may be govt has some hand behind it. Shahzeb khanzada, although he works for Geo, is still relatively unbiased and brutal anchor of all.


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

This survey is a joke. Some names are big and their variety of work is huge. but i chose those who talk only for the betterment of Pakistan.
Mujeeb Ur Rehman Shami
Hamid mir
Absar Alam
Javed chaudhary
and there are many more like them who spend most of their lives in this field but they are not contributing anything other they critizing pak army and agencies
My list
with
Dr. Shahid masood
Haroon Rasheed
Dr. Aqab Malik
Arshad Sharif
Jasmin
Arif Hamid Bhatti, Sabar shakar, Sami Ibrahim
he is lill annoying but Ahmed qureshi is good too alont with
Wajahat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## friendly_troll96

Nilgiri said:


> No women?
> Can we do a re-do of this but only females (with pics of course)?
> 
> @Zibago @django @The Sandman @Hell hound @friendly_troll96


https://pbs.twimg.com/media/B2PpYEBIcAAWDSA.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/profile_images/561540141513076736/L0yiXxCd.jpeg
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-LPms8X7VO..._467457913320892_1326806164_n_zpsd3d8c71f.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

friendly_troll96 said:


> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/B2PpYEBIcAAWDSA.jpg
> https://pbs.twimg.com/profile_images/561540141513076736/L0yiXxCd.jpeg
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-LPms8X7VO..._467457913320892_1326806164_n_zpsd3d8c71f.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Djinn

One more reason not trust these so-called polls and researches. Who in the world is Nusrat Javed?


----------



## Sine Nomine

And frankly I know none of them except,kalasra and bucha....


----------



## nana41

Malik Usman said:


> That list doesn't looks true, seems like some media channel made this to promote their own anchors. A True Journalist is not who, who sit on TV and host a show full with fights of Politicians....
> being a Journalist you must have depth knowledge of country's history, geographic history, politician's history and current affairs and I think Haamad Mir is best suit in all those.......there are many people who don't like him, but you can't deny about his knowledge in journalism....


Only problem is ,he shares and codons his,Jung,jeo employer Shakeel ur Rehman's bias towards Pak Army and consistent negation of TWO NATION concept of ALLAMA IQBAL (ra),like altaf the fat pig in London.



Djinn said:


> One more reason not trust these so-called polls and researches. Who in the world is Nusrat Javed?


He used to be,in good old days,Comrade Bhutto's young PIYALA sharing JIYALA.In other words,a political KUMMEE KAMMEEN of a dandy vadera.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hareeb

Kaniska said:


> Suprised that Moeed Pirzada is not so popular in Pakistan..I thought he is one of the very few sensible and low decibel anchor


Right. He is under-rated otherwise he is one of the best anchors in Pak media today.



I cried silently said:


> Zohaib hasan .


Who's he?



Sheikh Rauf said:


> This survey is a joke. Some names are big and their variety of work is huge. but i chose those who talk only for the betterment of Pakistan.
> Mujeeb Ur Rehman Shami
> Hamid mir
> Absar Alam
> Javed chaudhary
> and there are many more like them who spend most of their lives in this field but they are not contributing anything other they critizing pak army and agencies
> My list
> with
> Dr. Shahid masood
> Haroon Rasheed
> Dr. Aqab Malik
> Arshad Sharif
> Jasmin
> Arif Hamid Bhatti, Sabar shakar, Sami Ibrahim
> he is lill annoying but Ahmed qureshi is good too alont with
> Wajahat


Sorry but Javed Chaudhry is a certified lifafa journalist. Others too get personal benefits like Hamid Mir etc but J.Chaudhry was exposed "live" by Ali Muhammad Khan (PTI-MNA).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hareeb

I cried silently said:


> I don't know .


He is a newscaster @GEO.


----------



## Max

1. Moeed Pirzada
2. Wajhat S Khan
3. Zara Hut Kay (Wusat, Zarar and Mubashir)
4. Shahzeb Khanzada, Kamran Khan
5. Amir liaquat


----------



## Zee-Gen

No mention of baba jee.......Haroon Rasheed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imad.Khan

Muhammad bin Hamid said:


> 1Sami Ibrahim
> 2 Arif Hameed Bhati
> 3 Sabir Shakir
> Best program is the reporters



I find it hilarious when Arif Hameed Bhatti and Sabir Shakir taunt each other for taking to much time


----------

